# Tuesday



## ofelles (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm sorry if this offends the girls . please remove if inappropriate


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 7, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> I'm sorry if this offends the girls . please remove if inappropriate
> View attachment 510039
> View attachment 510039
> View attachment 510039


You nailed it!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 7, 2021)

Hehehe all good ones.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks ofelles for the like I appreciate it.

Yup enjoyed the laughs.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks for the chuckles. All good ones.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 7, 2021)

I loved em!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 8, 2021)

Good ones.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2021)

Hollapino...LMAO!...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 8, 2021)

lol


----------

